# 2015 art thread



## tufty79 (Jan 6, 2015)

... is here. Share your triumphs, disasters, works in progress, and (other) here


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 6, 2015)

Thing i'm working on at the mo: a painting of a chunk of this photo


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 6, 2015)

Progress so far: 

 

 

 

(ignore the mirrorball light on the last one )

Still not sure what i'm doing next, other than adding chimneys/more pinks, and neatening up


----------



## heinous seamus (Jan 6, 2015)

Ooh that looks good


----------



## Gone Girl (Jan 6, 2015)

tufty79 said:


> Progress so far:
> 
> View attachment 65992
> 
> ...



Looks great, definitely something constructive to pursue with your time


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 6, 2015)

Yeah. Otherwise i'd just be filling the hours being a one woman crime wave,  or maiming kittens. You patronising twat


----------



## Gone Girl (Jan 6, 2015)

tufty79 said:


> Yeah. Otherwise i'd just be filling the hours being a one woman crime wave,  or maiming kittens. You patronising twat



I actually think your art is good and as for your insults, well you have been spoiling me for a "bunfight" already but it's just not going to happen, so I think it's for the best of threads you look to derail if you just ignore me as I will ignore you and please do stop PMing me anymore.

Thanks.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jan 6, 2015)

tufty79 said:


> Progress so far:
> 
> View attachment 65992
> 
> ...




Really like these Tufty and the ones you have shared on FB...maybe we can arrange some kind of commission?


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jan 6, 2015)

Gone Girl said:


> Looks great, definitely something constructive to pursue with your time



Meowwwwwwwww... unnecessary and twatish!


----------



## Gone Girl (Jan 7, 2015)

Rutita1 said:


> Meowwwwwwwww... unnecessary and twatish!



So ironic of you


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jan 7, 2015)

Gone Girl said:


> So ironic of you


This thread isn't about you. HTH.


----------



## moon (Jan 7, 2015)

I see that this thread has been trashed already.
maybe start a new one?


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jan 7, 2015)

moon said:


> I see that this thread has been trashed already.
> maybe start a new one?



Nah post up some of your artwork, I think it's great.


----------



## Gone Girl (Jan 7, 2015)

Moved.


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 7, 2015)

^^ --> http://www.urban75.net/forums/threads/january-2015-photo-thread.330773/



moon said:


> maybe start a new one?


Feel free.


----------



## Eva Luna (Jan 7, 2015)

Maybe just post more pictures of your art work Tufty? I have always liked it. Have you ever thought of getting a few of them framed and on display anywhere? I still go to that shop near where you used to live, where the African men are. One of them, Banged Up for His Art, is doing amazingly well at the moment. You are as good as he is. Different but just as good.....x


----------



## slightlytouched (Jan 12, 2015)

I have a kickstarter project featuring 6 of my drawings....please have a look and if you like them please support the project  It only has 10 days left to run .....
https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/449030649/catawampus-creations


----------



## albionism (Jan 14, 2015)

New t-shirt design...Thoughts?


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jan 14, 2015)

Send me a T-shirt and I will wear it.


----------



## Nancy_Winks (Jan 14, 2015)

Oh god I painted a couple of things over Xmas for first time ever. I'd talked about having a go with killer b before but never had but my mil had left her art stuff round, and I REALLY needed to distract myself from being on my own once the kids were in bed so I did 

Shall post in a bit. Maybe


----------



## Nancy_Winks (Jan 14, 2015)

albionism said:


> New t-shirt design...Thoughts?
> 
> View attachment 66343


Is that done on a computer or by hand albionism ?


----------



## albionism (Jan 14, 2015)

Bit of both, mostly computer designed.


----------



## Nancy_Winks (Jan 14, 2015)

albionism said:


> Bit of both, mostly computer designed.


Do you print it out then 'do stuff' to it by hand then?

Okay here's the first. It's from a photo. I can't do 'interpretation' so I just tried to make it look right. Don't judge me 








eta the water drips are shit, I just couldn't do them


----------



## Nancy_Winks (Jan 14, 2015)

As I'm likely to soon loose my nerve and not post the other then here's the other  I googled woman life model to draw and did it from the computer.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jan 14, 2015)

They are great Nancy_Winks  You are a beginner?


----------



## Nancy_Winks (Jan 14, 2015)

Rutita1 said:


> They are great Nancy_Winks  You are a beginner?


I'm kind of a beginner. I squatted in london with a woman who was a drugs worker but who did a LOT of painting and I used to stand next to her and try sometimes and she showed me certain tricks of the trade like how to paint what you saw (and not what you thought you saw i.e. even if something felt wrong, like the distances if that was how your eye saw it then do it that way. And I did some painting then with her help but hardly finished any, just started them iyswim. That was about 15 years ago though. The two above are the result of a weeks work (I'd say about 3 hours a night) and about 15 'drafts' that I chucked then did it again  So they are my total best efforts. I was very… dogged about it cos I was utterly miserable over christmas and I couldn't go out!


----------



## albionism (Jan 14, 2015)

Nancy_Winks .. the other way mostly, start by hand then scan it in and play with it.
Love the stuff you have posted here btw  I don't have the space to paint at the moment, so i mostly create on the computer.


----------



## Mumbles274 (Jan 14, 2015)

Great stuff Nancy_Winks


----------



## Nancy_Winks (Jan 14, 2015)

albionism said:


> Nancy_Winks .. the other way mostly, start by hand then scan it in and play with it.
> Love the stuff you have posted here btw  I don't have the space to paint at the moment, so i mostly create on the computer.


Are you a trained artist? (I'm guessing so tbh as it looks very proffessional!)


----------



## Nancy_Winks (Jan 14, 2015)

Mumbles274 said:


> Great stuff Nancy_Winks


Ta. Do you paint? I know killer b does and he did a REALLY good drawing of a life model with his Mum at evening class which he should totally stop being a MASSIVE chicken about and post on here


----------



## Mumbles274 (Jan 14, 2015)

Yes, not as much as I could.. Tend to draw a little more.. Various bits in last years thread 

Really like the light in the swan painting.. There is a real depth to the painting


----------



## Mumbles274 (Jan 14, 2015)

Post it up killer b , I love life work


----------



## killer b (Jan 14, 2015)

Nance! That's really good. You told me you were rubbish. 

I'll dig out some of my life drawing bits this morning... x


----------



## albionism (Jan 14, 2015)

Nancy_Winks said:


> Are you a trained artist? (I'm guessing so tbh as it looks very proffessional!)


No, not at all. Just been creating art since i could hold a pencil, but had no formal training as such.


----------



## killer b (Jan 14, 2015)

I struggle with hands and feet (I think this is a common problem...)












I have more at home, will dig 'em out laters


----------



## Mumbles274 (Jan 14, 2015)

Nice one.. Yes, I struggle with hands and feet too. Trying to think of any tips.. Avoidance is my usual option


----------



## killer b (Jan 14, 2015)

I used to know an artist who had an annual contract to paint 12 pictures of various birds of prey for a calendar – he hated doing their feet, and had to dream up increasingly incongruous ways of obscuring them as the years went by…


----------



## Nancy_Winks (Jan 14, 2015)

killer b said:


> I struggle with hands and feet (I think this is a common problem...)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yours are very good! You'll notice I chose a pose without hands, face or (much) feet


----------



## slightlytouched (Jan 15, 2015)

These are a few of the drawings on the kickstarter project which I mentioned above....I realised I should have put a taster of them out with the message....if you like these, there are 3 more on.... 

https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/449030649/catawampus-creations


----------



## slightlytouched (Jan 23, 2015)

slightlytouched said:


> These are a few of the drawings on the kickstarter project which I mentioned above....I realised I should have put a taster of them out with the message....if you like these, there are 3 more on....
> 
> https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/449030649/catawampus-creations
> 
> View attachment 66398 View attachment 66399 View attachment 66400


 
Although the Kickstarter wasn't successfull, I have started up a website and started my own business using my artwork.


----------



## wayward bob (Mar 4, 2015)




----------



## Yuwipi Woman (Mar 4, 2015)

I love that piece wayward bob.


----------



## wayward bob (Mar 4, 2015)

cheers yw  i'm pretty chuffed with it tbf - i made a solar laser cutter


----------



## wayward bob (Mar 4, 2015)

and i just found out it got me into a show i applied for  heads up for "waiting for a red dot" pics on the mugs thread...


----------



## Miss Caphat (Apr 12, 2015)

I keep having this urge to do hyperrealism 'cause some amazing pieces keep popping up in one of my fb feeds
despite me being really rusty at drawing/painting realistically in general. 

even though this got messed up to the point where I had to quit, I'm proud of my effort, and learned some new techniques from experimenting (and some things _not_ to do)


----------



## Miss Caphat (Apr 12, 2015)

she looks like she has a rare eyelid disease, and a neck made from an aluminum pole  poor girl


----------



## moon (Jun 16, 2015)

It's been a while, here is my latest painting..


----------



## moon (Jun 16, 2015)

A painting of my sister


----------



## moon (Jun 16, 2015)

And lastly my meadow nymph


----------



## RoyReed (Jun 16, 2015)

moon said:


> A painting of my sister


I love the one of your sister!


----------



## Miss Caphat (Jun 17, 2015)

Some works in progress. I might make the bird part of a series


----------



## chilango (Jun 29, 2015)

...fairly dormant at the mo'. Too much other stuff to do. But here's a sketch of some mountains.


----------



## pennimania (Jul 7, 2015)

I had forgotten about this thread!

Here's a Nest of Gentlefolk


----------



## pennimania (Jul 8, 2015)

Quaint Conceits of Fruit Trenchers


----------



## heinous seamus (Jul 9, 2015)

miss caphat - I love the bird, you should definitely do more.

pennimania - disturbing as always!


----------



## moon (Jul 23, 2015)

I tried to paint a male face and it ended up looking like a woman, then tried to correct it.. and well..


----------



## moon (Jul 29, 2015)

I've been playing in my art journal


----------



## tufty79 (Jul 29, 2015)

*sidles back to thread*
Absolutely astounding stuff from y'all. 

This is how my sunset ended up. I'm still thinking about gilding some windows onto the tower block bit


----------



## Miss Caphat (Jul 29, 2015)

Nice work Tufty and moon I like the androgyny


----------



## tufty79 (Jul 29, 2015)

This is what else i've been up to - re-do's of stuff i've done over the last couple of years. First up: 'one love' 

Part 1:acrylics which react to dark light (dunno if they work cos i've not got a dark light) with scratch marks and *texture*, completed 14/10/13 

 

Part 2: oils, flat surface, completed 23/07/15


(this is the only photo i took, and has massive lighting at the bottom - irl the black/green are consistent with the rest of the painting.  I also lost the original pic, and worked off part 1).


----------



## tufty79 (Jul 29, 2015)

.. And this is (another) copy of 'sisters' by tilly willis. 
Again, i copied from my copy, iyswim, so the distance between them has increased, chinese whispers stylee. There's a really minor bit on the yellowdressed woman's arm/hand that could do with changing, but i didn't want to fuck it up.

sisters part 1: oils. Completed -- 2014?
 

Sisters part 2: oils. Completed 27/07/2015.  Complete with a picture of me covered in red paint after hanging it while it was still wet around the edges 

 

(sorry if pics are massive - posting on my phone )


----------



## moon (Jul 30, 2015)

tufty79 said:


> This is what else i've been up to - re-do's of stuff i've done over the last couple of years. First up: 'one love'
> 
> Part 1:acrylics which react to dark light (dunno if they work cos i've not got a dark light) with scratch marks and *texture*, completed 14/10/13


How do they react to dark light? are they the glowing paints you sometime see at music venues?


----------



## tufty79 (Jul 30, 2015)

Think so, yes


----------



## moon (Aug 12, 2015)

I made a little fairy fawn


----------



## killer b (Aug 18, 2015)

I did some more life drawing the other week, and tried just doing single lines rather than the scratchy back and forth stuff of previous life drawing I've done - I'm much more satisfied with the result, although they sometimes go a bit wrong (I didn't have a rubber, so left mistakes as they were)


----------



## pennimania (Aug 18, 2015)

Moon, your fawn drawing has such a magical quality xxxx

Killer B - those life studies really have a slashing authority - I think you should work that style up


----------



## heinous seamus (Aug 19, 2015)

Those are very impressive Killer B


----------



## moon (Aug 21, 2015)

pennimania said:


> Moon, your fawn drawing has such a magical quality xxxx


Thanks, I think it's his 'otherness' that makes him so magical, and also his look of appeal for acceptance.
I feel quite motherly towards him 
(he is actually neither male nor female)


----------



## pennimania (Aug 22, 2015)

moon said:


> Thanks, I think it's his 'otherness' that makes him so magical, and also his look of appeal for acceptance.
> I feel quite motherly towards him
> (he is actually neither male nor female)



S/he is like Ariel in _The Tempest._


----------



## Mumbles274 (Aug 24, 2015)

killer b said:


> I did some more life drawing the other week, and tried just doing single lines rather than the scratchy back and forth stuff of previous life drawing I've done - I'm much more satisfied with the result, although they sometimes go a bit wrong (I didn't have a rubber, so left mistakes as they were)


Awesome.. Love them


----------



## Mumbles274 (Aug 24, 2015)

I looked back through thread and couldn't remember what I've seen so far!!! But great looking at all the art whether for first time or not.. Certainly hadn't seen those fantastic drawings of KBs.

I just did this little doodle type sketch from a photo and which prompted the review of this thread. 






Think these might have been posted before elsewhere but here are some of the other pics I've done recently too if not seen before.











Thanks to the lovely lamb1979 as always for being a gorgeous muse


----------



## pennimania (Aug 24, 2015)

Fisherman's Friend


----------



## Yuwipi Woman (Aug 25, 2015)

pennimania said:


>



Don't let Freud see that. 

I do like your work very much. 

Can I make one suggestion for this piece?  Somehow I feel that you might need a different chain on your beast.  This one seems too new, too pristine.


----------



## moon (Sep 7, 2015)

I painted the goddess Morrigan..am still learning 3/4 faces


----------



## pennimania (Sep 9, 2015)

Flamingo croquet.


----------



## scifisam (Sep 17, 2015)

My first ever watercolour!


----------



## moon (Sep 17, 2015)

Well done with your watercolour scifisam I like the colours you chose.
Last weekend I picked up my watercolours for the first time in ages and made a sketchy face.


----------



## RoyReed (Sep 17, 2015)

scifisam said:


> My first ever watercolour!


Reminds me of Emil Nolde.


----------



## scifisam (Sep 17, 2015)

That's very kind of you! I am going to try some more. 

What do you guys do with your paintings when you've done them? We have a serious lack of wall space so I couldn't hang anything even if I thought it was good enough.


----------



## heinous seamus (Sep 17, 2015)

I tried to sell one at a car boot once, no takers though


----------



## moon (Sep 19, 2015)

I made a little birdy..


----------



## Yetman (Sep 22, 2015)

This isn't finished, but I probably won't finish it so... meh


----------



## Yetman (Sep 22, 2015)

And two finished ones:


----------



## Cheesypoof (Sep 23, 2015)

Yetman said:


> And two finished ones:



They're great - is the top one Bjork?


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Sep 23, 2015)

This is quality thread. Some beautiful work here. All very beautiful actually. Everybody should make art.  My work from last week...








Both pretty BIG. Charcoal is about 1.5 Meters by 1. Painting 1 Meter by 50CM.


----------



## Yetman (Sep 23, 2015)

Cheesypoof said:


> They're great - is the top one Bjork?



Thanks mate, and no, though it does look a bit like her doesn't it


----------



## moon (Sep 25, 2015)

I made this ages ago, it was a practice in painting 3/4 faces
Her name is Ejina and she is part African, European and Native American. She lives in the 17th century..


----------



## moon (Oct 4, 2015)

I started my Mongolian warrior queen today, i quite like her at this stage (slightly blurry picture)


----------



## moon (Oct 4, 2015)

Lifebook 2016 is open for registration yay! Tamara and the other teachers taught me to paint (I'm still learning) last year


----------



## moon (Oct 11, 2015)

More progress on my Mongolian warrior queen


----------



## moon (Oct 18, 2015)

I made my October calendar art journal page, where I take an old calendar and paint over it  the Gothic arch was sketched with India ink and a bamboo pen, then coloured with pencil and water soluble crayon. The keys and spiderweb borders are paper cuts


----------



## felixthecat (Oct 18, 2015)

the last two pieces ive finished
A banana blossom
 
A treefrog
 
I think I'm in my 'tropical ' period.  I've just started a close up of a flamboyant tree flower....


----------



## moon (Oct 19, 2015)

I finally finished my Mongolian warrior queen painting.. her power comes from the energy swirls in her hair


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Oct 22, 2015)

Street sketch in Malaga whilst waiting for proper work.






Nice to know I can rely on this to keep habits fed.


----------



## moon (Oct 25, 2015)

I started a new thing


----------



## tufty79 (Oct 25, 2015)

.


----------



## tufty79 (Oct 25, 2015)

scifisam said:


> That's very kind of you! I am going to try some more.
> 
> What do you guys do with your paintings when you've done them? We have a serious lack of wall space so I couldn't hang anything even if I thought it was good enough.


I do commissions for pretty much the cost of decentish oil paint, brushes, turps, canvas (100x75cm) and 3am fags... 
Done a few now,  have three to start / complete in various stages atm


----------



## moon (Nov 2, 2015)

I finished my antelope lady.. she is in a hurry, as she has stuff to do..


----------



## tufty79 (Nov 2, 2015)

Love her


----------



## tufty79 (Nov 2, 2015)

I made a disguise for our letterbox.  Not just for Halloween


----------



## moon (Nov 15, 2015)

Cute girl with her pet bird..


----------



## krink (Nov 15, 2015)

There's so much I like on this thread!

I haven't drawn or painted anything for years due to mental health problems. i think I want to start again but I haven't got a clue how, I can't remember how to do anything. It sounds odd but I don't even know how to start


----------



## cesare (Nov 15, 2015)

krink said:


> There's so much I like on this thread!
> 
> I haven't drawn or painted anything for years due to mental health problems. i think I want to start again but I haven't got a clue how, I can't remember how to do anything. It sounds odd but I don't even know how to start


Start from a doodle. Just let your pen or pencil do the work while you're doing something else eg watching the telly. Clear your mind of it and don't be attached to the outcome. Just get reacquainted with the feeling of pen, pencil or brush in your fingers to start with.


----------



## krink (Nov 15, 2015)

cheers cesare I have been trying to do just that while I'm at work. I need to do it more, maybe I should get off the internet now and then


----------



## cesare (Nov 15, 2015)

krink said:


> cheers cesare I have been trying to do just that while I'm at work. I need to do it more, maybe I should get off the internet now and then


Once you get into the habit of it it'll be automatic, at some point you'll feel ready to start building on it, perhaps suddenly inspired.


----------



## krink (Nov 15, 2015)

cesare said:


> Once you get into the habit of it it'll be automatic, at some point you'll feel ready to start building on it, perhaps suddenly inspired.



it's worth a try I reckon so I'm going to do it, see what happens


----------



## krink (Nov 15, 2015)

cesare said:


> Start from a doodle. Just let your pen or pencil do the work while you're doing something else eg watching the telly. Clear your mind of it and don't be attached to the outcome. Just get reacquainted with the feeling of pen, pencil or brush in your fingers to start with.



well  after an hour or so procrastination I picked up a pencil for the first time in years, had a doodle, drew this sphere, thought 'well that's absolutely crap' and had another go. 

a long way to go, I know but I'm shocked how quickly I improved from the first sphere. I think I'll keep going


----------



## Norskgal (Nov 23, 2015)

Stanley Edwards said:


> Street sketch in Malaga whilst waiting for proper work.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow that is lovely.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Nov 23, 2015)

Norskgal said:


> Wow that is lovely.



Thank you Norskgal!

I actually really enjoy these. You can arrive in any city skint. Find a couple of €'s, or YoYos and get to work. No matter how bad you feel you just get to work, get lost in the art, and before you know it tobacco, beer, food and a bed has been dropped on your sketch.

Doing a commision in Plaza de Constitucion tomorrow. Commisions are obviously even better. They are good fun, but I am still reaching for the day when someone, or somebodies pay me decent money to paint giant Goddesses. It will come. It will come very soon.

------------------//

Are you from Oslo?


----------



## Norskgal (Nov 24, 2015)

Stanley Edwards said:


> Thank you Norskgal!
> 
> I actually really enjoy these. You can arrive in any city skint. Find a couple of €'s, or YoYos and get to work. No matter how bad you feel you just get to work, get lost in the art, and before you know it tobacco, beer, food and a bed has been dropped on your sketch.
> 
> ...


No, I live in the uk...I just love the culture and scenery of Norway...hope to live there one day


----------



## heinous seamus (Dec 11, 2015)

It's been a slow year, but here's a selection of 'highlights'


----------



## moon (Dec 20, 2015)

I'm catching up with life book 2015, this whimsy mixed media painting is called 'Rise above it'


----------



## wayward bob (Dec 23, 2015)

pretty chuffed with this so i'm spamming it all over  2 more to do...


----------



## chilango (Dec 23, 2015)

chilango said:


> ...fairly dormant at the mo'. Too much other stuff to do. But here's a sketch of some mountains.
> 
> View attachment 73358



Hmmm. Looks like I've done bugger all this year 

Thought I'd done more than that. Oh well.


----------



## moon (Dec 23, 2015)

Happy Xmas art thread peeps  xx


----------



## moon (Dec 28, 2015)

I recently finished this painting (today), I've never painted a horse before and it was a real PITA but I'm glad I stuck with it


----------



## moon (Dec 30, 2015)

Picks from my second year of painting


----------



## moon (Dec 31, 2015)

I managed to complete my December calendar art journal page just in time


----------



## blossie33 (Dec 31, 2015)

Just caught up on the work from October - great pictures everyone!


----------



## wayward bob (Dec 31, 2015)




----------



## Stanley Edwards (Jan 3, 2016)

Really appreciating Wayward bob and others.

Here is my hungover NY day effort. Do nothing. Hand over the pens and collect the pennies. No way to get rich, but good fun. I count 38 different languages plus a couple I don't recognise. Even has Welsh from a girl from Newtown 

 

My own spelling was well off.


----------



## wayward bob (Jan 4, 2016)

my stuff's (briefly!) on youtube at fringe arts bath  at 0:55 (and on the front pic :thumbs : )


----------



## moon (Jan 5, 2016)

I guess we need a new thread...


----------

